# Secret Santa Sign-Ups! (2013)



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know it's a little early, but in case anyone (like me :lol: ) likes to plan ahead and start shopping early, I thought I'd post the sign-ups now. This will be open for sign-ups through November 23rd. Once the sign-ups are closed and everyone has this wishlist completed (found here) I will choose all our chi's SS and pm each member their SS info. You will be able to use their wishlist post as a guideline if you're stumped as to what to buy 



Just a few rules/reminders before you sign up to help this run as smoothly as possible:
#1 Chihuahua-People.com and its Admin have no responsibility in this exchange. Secret Santa is being organized by myself, and by signing up you are promising to send out a gift in exchange for each chi you sign up. Should you not follow through with your exchange, you will be banned from all future SS exchanges.

#2 You must be an active member & have at least 300 posts to sign up. This is not to be mean, this is to help ensure that no one will disappear when gifts are to be sent out. Just remember, you can always sign up next year! 

#3 Please remember, you will be assigned the Secret Santa of as many chis as you sign up. If you sign up all 8 of your chis, expect to be sending out 8 gifts 

#4 Sign ups will close on November 9th . I will pair up everyone and pm the names of your exchange to you as soon as possible. Please use the "Secret Santa Wish List" thread as your shopping guide.". I will pair up everyone and pm the names of your exchange to you as soon as possible. Please use the "Secret Santa Wish List" thread as your shopping guide.

#5 Please send out your gifts by December 7th. I know this is early for some, but this is also to ensure that international chi-babies receive their gifts in time as well!Please remember to pm me as soon as you ship so I can keep track of what's been sent."

Thank you!

#6 Remember to post a thank you thread once you receive your gift! This not only confirms that you received your package, but it's also just a nice thing to do to show your appreciation 

So... Here we go!

If you would like to sign up for Secret Santa 2013, please pm me with the following info:
-Your name, address, and country
-Your pet(s) name(s) you will be entering
-The price category you would like to be in ($10, $25, $40, or $50+)
-Where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Canada, Australia, etc.)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhh maybe next year for me then  happy shopping everyone


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^ you still have until not 23rd to hit 300 posts.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Just a suggestion. If we don't get our Secret Santa until sometime after Nov 23 that only leaves us 2 weeks to get our presents shipped out. If you order online, which I think a lot of us will probably do, a lot of places can't ship stuff to you that quickly. I know I've waited 3 weeks for things from Doggie Couture shop quite often. Maybe we need to space these two dates out a little bit?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi yeah Lola's mom  that's the spirit !!! Baby says he will do his best


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to sign up, but unfortunately requiring tracking will make the postage rates insane for us Canadians.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> Just a suggestion. If we don't get our Secret Santa until sometime after Nov 23 that only leaves us 2 weeks to get our presents shipped out. If you order online, which I think a lot of us will probably do, a lot of places can't ship stuff to you that quickly. I know I've waited 3 weeks for things from Doggie Couture shop quite often. Maybe we need to space these two dates out a little bit?


I agree. No one will be able to shop early unless people are paired up as they sign up.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder how much tracking from Norway costs hihi, must be insanely expensive too hehe..the prices here are insane!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Ahhh maybe next year for me then  happy shopping everyone


You absolutely have time to get those few posts in  I know you can do it!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lindsayj said:


> Just a suggestion. If we don't get our Secret Santa until sometime after Nov 23 that only leaves us 2 weeks to get our presents shipped out. If you order online, which I think a lot of us will probably do, a lot of places can't ship stuff to you that quickly. I know I've waited 3 weeks for things from Doggie Couture shop quite often. Maybe we need to space these two dates out a little bit?


Do you think I should close them sooner? Or extend the shipping date a bit? Or both? Thank you for the suggestion! This is my first year so I'm open to any suggestions to make this run as smoothly as possible and make it fun for everyone!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I want to sign up, but unfortunately requiring tracking will make the postage rates insane for us Canadians.


Tracking was meant to be more of a suggestion if it's cost is reasonable. It is not a requirement. I think I mentioned that I know it's expensive for those not in the US, so they need not worry about it. Maybe a mod can just remove that whole part.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> I wonder how much tracking from Norway costs hihi, must be insanely expensive too hehe..the prices here are insane!


Tracking is not required... It was a suggestion for those in the United States. I mentioned that I know it's far too expensive for international members.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I asked to have the original post edited so there is no confusion. Please, no one worry about tracking, I've asked to have that removed from my post. I just ask that everyone pm's me when they send their gift. Sign-ups will close on November 9th to ensure enough shopping time. Please, if anyone has any questions or concerns just post here or pm me. I will take all suggestions into consideration, let's have a fun holiday!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooo this is me and Baby's 300 post  can we join now??? Pretty please Santa!!! Xoxo


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Wohooo this is me and Baby's 300 post  can we join now??? Pretty please Santa!!! Xoxo


Yay!! I'm glad you finally got enough posts to enter!! I really want to enter too but I still have a few more posts to go


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Wohooo this is me and Baby's 300 post  can we join now??? Pretty please Santa!!! Xoxo


Of course you can!! 



Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yay!! I'm glad you finally got enough posts to enter!! I really want to enter too but I still have a few more posts to go


Only 49 to go! You can do it!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooo awesome  Baby is very pleased now hihi  come on Kathyceja, work it girl 

Did you get our pm with info Santa? Hihi


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Of course you can!!
> 
> 
> Only 49 to go! You can do it!!


Aww thank you! Yes, I can get 49 more post before Nov 23  So excited to enter Secret Santa!! Can't wait!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yessss this is so fuuun!!! Christmas is the best time of the year


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Lilbabyvenus: did you get our info pm? Can't find my sent messages anywhere to check :S


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Wohooo awesome  Baby is very pleased now hihi  come on Kathyceja, work it girl
> 
> Did you get our pm with info Santa? Hihi


Yes I did!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Goodie  thanks so much for having us xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Do you think I should close them sooner? Or extend the shipping date a bit? Or both? Thank you for the suggestion! This is my first year so I'm open to any suggestions to make this run as smoothly as possible and make it fun for everyone!


I think November 9th is much better!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a question. Once we're sending the gift can we put a card in it that has our names on it? Or is it supposed to stay anonymous? It seems more fun to know who sent it after it's all said and done! Obviously we wouldn't tell our secret santa in advance.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Wohooo awesome  Baby is very pleased now hihi  come on Kathyceja, work it girl
> 
> Did you get our pm with info Santa? Hihi


Hehe Thank You!! I'm almost getting there, the posts are adding up


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Yessss this is so fuuun!!! Christmas is the best time of the year


Yes, I agree! Christmas is the most wonderful time of the year!! The secret santa will be so exciting!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I need way more than you do. Can we borrow some posts?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lindsayj said:


> I have a question. Once we're sending the gift can we put a card in it that has our names on it? Or is it supposed to stay anonymous? It seems more fun to know who sent it after it's all said and done! Obviously we wouldn't tell our secret santa in advance.


Yes! I should have mentioned that. When you send your gift it would be nice to include a little card or to/from tag so they know who to thank 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't participate this year. But last year was tons of fun!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

I will sign up next year for sure, what a great idea, I love the chi community spirit here <3


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> Unfortunately I can't participate this year. But last year was tons of fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aww! Maybe next year  I'm not signing up myself either, just organizing, and probably sending all participants a holiday card.



lilshaniqua said:


> I will sign up next year for sure, what a great idea, I love the chi community spirit here <3


We look forward to having you next year! I love this community too. Everyone had always been so kind over the years, it really is a nice place to settle in!


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll DEFINITELY be doing it next year as I'll have more than enough posts AND....much more importantly....I'll have my much-longed-for chi :daisy: 

Taking part in the card exchange this year tho' :love6: 

This forum really IS the loveliest, friendliest one I've ever found....everyone is soooo helpful and wonderful :love6:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i always enjoyed doing this


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohoo can't wait to start


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> I need way more than you do. Can we borrow some posts?


you can borrow some of mine! :lol: :toothy2: hehe


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha damn you have alooot hihi


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahh, darn it. I wish the minimum post limit was around 100, I could do that. I love shopping, especially for babies & furbabies. I was always the one at work you wanted to invite to a baby shower because my kids are grown & I love shopping for babies. Now, that I no longer work, I have made the transition to shopping for my furbabies & my hubby is always in shock when I don't come home with something for Javier & Francesca. I would love the opportunity to be able to share the holidays & my love for spoiling my furbabies with someone else & their furbabies. But, I guess that will have to wait until next year...sorry. : (

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I almost signed up last year but was really busy- I finally decided since I will be at home for the whole next 3 months (woohoo work schedule!) I am signing up both girls this year. Should be fun!

Edit- Sent a PM, but it is not in my sent mail, so let me know if you got it!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

When do we get our Santa friend?  i want it now  xoxoxo Baby.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

doginthedesert said:


> I almost signed up last year but was really busy- I finally decided since I will be at home for the whole next 3 months (woohoo work schedule!) I am signing up both girls this year. Should be fun!
> 
> Edit- Sent a PM, but it is not in my sent mail, so let me know if you got it!


Yeppers! I got it


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> When do we get our Santa friend?  i want it now  xoxoxo Baby.


A day or two after the 9th of November. Sign-ups close on the 9th, but I'm recording everyone as they sign up on postcards so it won't take me long to match everyone up


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh cooool  can't wait  wohooooooo, hello Santa


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Almost there I think I'll make it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah Lou Lou is in and excited..


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

~bump~ Closing on Nov. 9th!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Come on Chi people  Wohooooo, shopping tiiime


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Where is everyone? There aren't very many wishlists.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm... Hmmm


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> Where is everyone? There aren't very many wishlists.


Not a whole lot of sign-ups this year :-/ There are a few who signed up but still have not posted their wish lists though too.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Not a whole lot of sign-ups this year :-/ There are a few who signed up but still have not posted their wish lists though too.


I want to sign up but don't have the 300 posts yet. Pah! Maybe next year


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

loupey said:


> I want to sign up but don't have the 300 posts yet. Pah! Maybe next year


You still have a few days. You can do it. :daisy:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

loupey said:


> I want to sign up but don't have the 300 posts yet. Pah! Maybe next year


There's still a little over a week left to sign up! You can make it


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Gosh, I didn't realise I am on 200 posts already. Thanks guys! *happy dance*


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

You can do it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Awww... I just saw this, I would love to sign up I don't know if I will make it... I will defiantly do it next year!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Awww... I just saw this, I would love to sign up I don't know if I will make it... I will defiantly do it next year!


awwww i wish i could vouche for you! ccasion2:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Come on and post !!!!!  don*t be lazy you guys  POST POST POST


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Sugar your a sweetie!!💕


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This looks like so much fun! Wish I had time to join in. Maybe next year. Am dying to shop or sew for a little girl.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah you better get those posts up for next year then   this is going to be so fun, Baby loves getting stuffies in the mail hihi


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh no I missed the sign ups


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Natti said:


> Oh no I missed the sign ups


No hun! You have until November 9th! Please sign up if you'd like, you've got plenty time


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> No hun! You have until November 9th! Please sign up if you'd like, you've got plenty time


Aaggghhhhh yay!!! Brilliant thank you! Thought i'd missed it - Will sign all 4 of mine up then!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> Thanks Sugar your a sweetie!!💕


I bet you can make it for this year  You only need another 75 or so posts and you've got another six days to get there!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I bet you can make it for this year  You only need another 75 or so posts and you've got another six days to get there!


I'll keep trying


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> I'll keep trying


way to go kim!!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!! 

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> way to go kim!!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


Lol!... Are you sure we can't share?? *pouty face*...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Lol!... Are you sure we can't share?? *pouty face*...


i wish we could! hahaha! i have thousands to share rofl


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

If we need a fill in pup I just found out that I might be getting a wee one in Dec from a friend.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> If we need a fill in pup I just found out that I might be getting a wee one in Dec from a friend.


You are more than welcome to sign them up  The more the merrier!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> Lol!... Are you sure we can't share?? *pouty face*...


Gah! I feel so bad  You are so close!!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Close but no cigar... Lol


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> i wish we could! hahaha! i have thousands to share rofl


You do have a lot! I don't know where you get the time... I start getting googlied eyed and my husband gives me a hard time for being on my phone (computer) so much! Gah!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> You do have a lot! I don't know where you get the time... I start getting googlied eyed and my husband gives me a hard time for being on my phone (computer) so much! Gah!


lol! i was a member since 2008 so  i used to post soooo many pic threads/questions/chats and replied alot alot...now i dont have as much time so its harder for me to reach my goal LMAO!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

KFox said:


> Close but no cigar... Lol


You still have a few days right. Just comment on pic and welcome threads.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> You still have a few days right. Just comment on pic and welcome threads.


Yep! Until the end of day on the 9th 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Yep! Until the end of day on the 9th
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok~ people are going to get tired of seeing my name..lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> Ok~ people are going to get tired of seeing my name..lol


Oh no they won't! How about this... Since Pidge has been here practically forever :lol: and has so many thousands of posts, since she said she would vouche for you, pm me when you hit 250. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh no they won't! How about this... Since Pidge has been here practically forever :lol: and has so many thousands of posts, since she said she would vouche for you, pm me when you hit 250.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awe Samantha.... You Rock!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh no they won't! How about this... Since Pidge has been here practically forever :lol: and has so many thousands of posts, since she said she would vouche for you, pm me when you hit 250.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahahaha!!! ur makin me sound like///a n c i e n t! :sleepy3:

im so glad kim can get in on this! :angel8:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! ur makin me sound like///a n c i e n t! :sleepy3:
> 
> im so glad kim can get in on this! :angel8:


Hehehe no! Just trustworthy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Hehehe no! Just trustworthy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


aw thank u samantha! kim now dont u FORGET to send out the goodies or off with ur head! LMAO :laughing6:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wohoo the more the merrier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw thank u samantha! kim now dont u FORGET to send out the goodies or off with ur head! LMAO :laughing6:


Lmao! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! ur makin me sound like///a n c i e n t! :sleepy3:
> 
> im so glad kim can get in on this! :angel8:


I'm happy I have a chance too... Thanks for having my back!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Three more days to sign up, chi-peeps!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> I'm happy I have a chance too... Thanks for having my back!


No prob! :love2:


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay!!!! Ive made 300 posts! !! When this first opened I thought it would be impossible for me to join lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

loupey said:


> Yay!!!! Ive made 300 posts! !! When this first opened I thought it would be impossible for me to join lol


Congrats loupey!!!!! *applauds*


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

loupey said:


> Yay!!!! Ive made 300 posts! !! When this first opened I thought it would be impossible for me to join lol


Those posts fly by quick! Glad to have you aboard 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acheriontop (Nov 4, 2013)

*So sad!*

What a fun idea! I'm so sad that I won't be able to participate this year since I just joined yesterday. I will certainly be looking forward to something like this next year! Have fun and good luck


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw thank u samantha! kim now dont u FORGET to send out the goodies or off with ur head! LMAO :laughing6:


Hey hey now who had to remind who to send out the goodies! Lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Hey hey now who had to remind who to send out the goodies! Lol!


What ever do u mean? *whistles*


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> What ever do u mean? *whistles*


Now that's funny!!LMAO


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Now that's funny!!LMAO


u passed 250!!!!!!!!!!!! :blob7::apple:ccasion9:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Come ooon giiiirls


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Two days left to sign up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Closing tomorrow night!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Ah....since I have a date for pick up now I'll add the new pup to the party.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Sign ups are closing tonight!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooooo can't wait to have our little friend


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Wohooooo can't wait to have out little friend


 this has been a lot of fun pairing everyone. I love little organizational projects like this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> this has been a lot of fun pairing everyone. I love little organizational projects like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Im really excited! I'm looking everywhere for present ideas!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeeeeej, close it close it close it   now  !


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Jeeeeej, close it close it close it   now  !


Hahaha! Oh Ann, you always make me smile  I would close it, but I better not just yet, just in case there's anyone who has missed this so far. I really hope anyone who's been looking forward to SS has seen this already!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel like I shouldn't be this excited, but I am! Can't wait to get our partners and start shopping.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

This is going to be so much fun.... I was in town today and I wanted to buy buy buy!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's in two secret santas now and I considered making one for our local chihuahua meetup group too. I'm secret santa crazy!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Hahaha! Oh Ann, you always make me smile  I would close it, but I better not just yet, just in case there's anyone who has missed this so far. I really hope anyone who's been looking forward to SS has seen this already!!


Hihi thanks sweetheart  now it is closed??? :foxes15: muhahaha


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

CLOSED! Expect a pm today or tomorrow morning 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooooo sure will


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

All SS matches have been sent! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks mami, i love my little friend hihi


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I GOT MINE YAY !!!!! 
I'm so excited already brought 2 things hahah. Can't see myself stickingn to the £15 limit may have to go over a tad as I have a beautiful doggy to buy for  
Woop woop


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol yup ive spent all evening browsing too lol. Bought 2 things and got another 2 lined up  my bf pointed out this is probably why I'm poor. Im constantly buying doggie stuff   mwuhehehe ^^


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay! Got my doggies matches.... Time to go shopping!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wohoo got my secret furbaby yeah!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Wohoo got my secret furbaby yeah!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried messaging you back but it says your inbox is full :-/ 

Short answer to your question without details though, is yes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone please remember to post something in the wish list thread. Even if you're completely up for surprises, your SS will want to know if there are any allergies or something that your chi absolutely hates! Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder...I still have something to fill in...I*ll measure him tomorrow, he is all over the place now and it*s almost midnight here and i*m so tired it*s funny hehe...jeeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Let the games begin! Lol. I'm not in this one but I can't wait to see what everyone will be getting!!! Have fun shopping everyone


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just bumping this to remind everybody to post their wish lists please and thanks! Don't want to buy our special chi something that isn't suitable for them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Just bumping this to remind everybody to post their wish lists please and thanks! Don't want to buy our special chi something that isn't suitable for them.


Yes! Thank you Krystal


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

For my recipients part of their gifts will be store bought and part will be handmade.:santa: Now to decide what to make!:nthink:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> For my recipients part of their gifts will be store bought and part will be handmade.:santa: Now to decide what to make!:nthink:


My head is full of ideas too! I don't want to hint anything though  :lol:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

*Baby Girls Wish List*

Didn't do the wish list part for Baby Girl so sorry. Baby Girl would love clothes new or used  she also would like home made goodies or treats like Zukes.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been doing some shopping today! With the great sales I've been finding my secret santas are going to be lucky pups. I've realized also with all the pre thanksgiving sales this year I should be doing all my Christmas shopping now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish I could start shopping !!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

A night of insomnia means that I have gifts started and planned out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

quinnandleah said:


> A night of insomnia means that I have gifts started and planned out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i bought 90% of my ss gifts last night


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive bought a couple of bits already, but still got lots more to buy for the doggies SS's. Pippi keeps trying to steal anything I get too so I think they'll enjoy their presents!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess Ill just have to get what ever, no idea sizes or anything for this chi.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh no? That's too bad...  I'm having lots of fun for my SS girl...?hmm or boy? I'm not sayin! Hehe


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I guess Ill just have to get what ever, no idea sizes or anything for this chi.


Aww! That's too bad, it makes it a lot more fun to shop when you have a little information. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yea im confused on why some people didnt even put a wishlist....i dont get it lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Aww! That's too bad, it makes it a lot more fun to shop when you have a little information.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No kidding! Our person didn't post theirs so I'm just going to have to guess.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I know Samantha isn't a babysitter.. But maybe she could say who hasn't posted yet.. Maybe they don't realize it??


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My chi's wish list is posted! Maybe some who haven't done so do not realize they can do that.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> I know Samantha isn't a babysitter.. But maybe she could say who hasn't posted yet.. Maybe they don't realize it??


I've been pming those who haven't posted, not just posting here  I'll go through tonight and see who's left. I know there's one in particular who was posting every day up until sign ups closed, and she hasn't been on since. I don't know if something happened or she went on vacation but I have some unhappy Santas who want to know what to buy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, only one wish list missing. Does anyone know chihuahuaobsession (Andrea) outside of the forum? Is she ok? I know things come up, but I've sent her several pm's as well making sure she at least posts if either of her pups have allergies or anything and no response. I'm not trying to be a hound, I'm genuinely worried that she's alright. I know she lost Bentley just a few weeks ago, and I just hope she's doing ok.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

**Just a reminder to do your best to send your gifts out by Dec 7th. And please pm me when your gift is sent, just so I can keep track and make sure everyone gets their gift from Santa **


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> **Just a reminder to do your best to send your gifts out by Dec 7th. And please pm me when your gift is sent, just so I can keep track and make sure everyone gets their gift from Santa **


Well ... Iv had abit of a glitch with my SS 

Iv ordered somthing awesome for mine but i dont think it will be here by the 7th :foxes15: so just a note to say my SS will be receiving my prezzy s but will also have a second lot as iv had them customised. Looks like im off shopping again  haha not like i mind i love shopping.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Well ... Iv had abit of a glitch with my SS
> 
> Iv ordered somthing awesome for mine but i dont think it will be here by the 7th :foxes15: so just a note to say my SS will be receiving my prezzy s but will also have a second lot as iv had them customised. Looks like im off shopping again  haha not like i mind i love shopping.


I'm the same! But I suspect it'll arrive soon!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

loupey said:


> I'm the same! But I suspect it'll arrive soon!


Ahhh hope you get them in time !!! <3


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im hoping the bits ive ordered will arrive quickly, or i'll have to do some emergency shopping and send them out later!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Ahhh hope you get them in time !!! <3


Same for you! I was so chuffed with myself for being this organised as it is! I don't have any other presents sorted


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

If you need to send out later that's fine, just let me know! The goal is for everyone to hopefully receive their gift(s) by Christmas


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I sent my SS gift today but in my excitement I left my note on the table. But I did fill out customs paperwork? Should I send a separate sorry I forgot to tell you who I am note?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> I sent my SS gift today but in my excitement I left my note on the table. But I did fill out customs paperwork? Should I send a separate sorry I forgot to tell you who I am note?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you do global first class letter stamps are only $1. I just bought like 18 of them for my overseas relatives Christmas cards. I was surprised how cheap they were.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks will do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

